# Hand painted wallcovering



## Underdog

I finished a project with an artist this week.
She is great at painting ceilings but it's hard on her neck. 
I found a blankstock paper from Germany and she painted it on a table at home. She used blue tape to keep the seams together since the material was 30" and needed to be 42".
Here's what it was like:











:cowboy:


----------



## daArch

If I were a jealous man, I'd travel to TX and harm you :whistling2:


Good on you and the artist, UD. You do us all proud :thumbup:


----------



## benthepainter

G'day UD

Looks great : ) I would be proud to have a pic like that in my portfolio : )


Did the artist use the stencils ? As last year I found this website as I was going to buy some to try but never got around to it . 

Funny as I was going to post a link who needs Paper Hangers lol but Didn't want to upset Bill at the time : ( especially when they claim that the stencils are so much better than wallpaper lol ?

http://www.cuttingedgestencils.com/


----------



## slinger58

That's impressive, UD.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

That looks awesome. All hand painted or airbrushed? After you two painted it did that stiffen up the paper? I have always wanted to try that. One time I did paint the paintable wallpaper but it was all just white brushed and rolled, I didn't like it.


----------



## fauxlynn

Funny that people can call stenciling 'hand painted', quite a difference,IMO.The artist did a beautiful job.
Ben-there a re tons of stencil companies-check out Modello.

Did you take the blue tape off? Just curious as it is not archival.


----------



## Gough

fauxlynn said:


> Funny that people can call stenciling 'hand painted', quite a difference,IMO.The artist did a beautiful job.
> Ben-there a re tons of stencil companies-check out Modello.
> 
> Did you take the blue tape off? Just curious as it is not archival.


Then again, there are a lot of people who call all decorative painting "faux", right?


----------



## Underdog

benthepainter said:


> G'day UD
> 
> Looks great : ) I would be proud to have a pic like that in my portfolio : )
> 
> 
> Did the artist use the stencils ? As last year I found this website as I was going to buy some to try but never got around to it .
> 
> Funny as I was going to post a link who needs Paper Hangers lol but Didn't want to upset Bill at the time : ( especially when they claim that the stencils are so much better than wallpaper lol ?


 I asked her about the stencil and how it didn't bleed. She said it is heavy and cost about $50.

You may upset Bill anytime you want, I'm waiting behind the curtains as he wants to harm me.





cdpainting said:


> That looks awesome. All hand painted or airbrushed? After you two painted it did that stiffen up the paper? I have always wanted to try that. One time I did paint the paintable wallpaper but it was all just white brushed and rolled, I didn't like it.


 Handpainted except for the aid of the stencil.
They have wallpaper very similar to this but the background is exact sot the feel of this is so much different than machine printed wallpaper. It's just too bad the material couldn't span the surface being hung, you can still see seams and I like when you don't have seams.

The paper is from Germany and is PERFECT in that regard. I can't stress PERFECT enough hence the capital letters.
It's 30"X80feet and cost $60.00.



fauxlynn said:


> Funny that people can call stenciling 'hand painted', quite a difference,IMO.The artist did a beautiful job.
> Ben-there a re tons of stencil companies-check out Modello.
> 
> Did you take the blue tape off? Just curious as it is not archival.


 Yeah, it does seem like a cheat in a way but still takes an incredible amount of skill. That pattern is just too intricate and to get that elegant look, you need the classic pattern.


Yes the blue tape came right off.




Gough said:


> Then again, there are a lot of people who call all decorative painting "faux", right?


 Check out my next post, This is straight up art.


----------



## Underdog

This is an artist I'm working with that used the computer to create.
Then it's a matter of printing it out, not sure if it's on a roller printer or scan. I don't know him as well as the former artist but I hope to get to know him.
He lives in New York but his family is here.

Check out the room it's going in... not looking forward to it.


----------



## fauxlynn

I think know there is a service that will put your design on wallpaper- I think it is called Spoon..? or Spoon It?? 

That paper would look cool in a powder room.


----------



## Gough

fauxlynn said:


> I think know there is a service that will put your design on wallpaper- I think it is called Spoon..? or Spoon It??
> 
> That paper would look cool in a powder room.


You can also get your design put on high-pressure laminate, like WilsonArt. Technically, they put you design "in" the laminate, since it's under the clear top layer.

We're in discussions with a client about doing this. It shouldn't come as a surprise that's it's not cheap. The stuff we just priced was $40/ ft^2.


----------



## Underdog

A friend of mine sent me this.
I want to hang this:


----------



## Underdog

Gough said:


> You can also get your design put on high-pressure laminate, like WilsonArt. Technically, they put you design "in" the laminate, since it's under the clear top layer.
> 
> We're in discussions with a client about doing this. It shouldn't come as a surprise that's it's not cheap. The stuff we just priced was $40/ ft^2.


 This post snuck by me, let me know any different types of printing and products that you use, I appreciate it.


----------



## Gough

Underdog said:


> This post snuck by me, let me know any different types of printing and products that you use, I appreciate it.


This is the outfit with which I'm familiar: http://www.izoneimaging.com/


----------



## Underdog

Here's the latest hand painted wallpaper. He painted it on blankstock and then he'll finish it after I've installed it. He will extend the branches and blend the strips. I filled the rest of the walls in with blank paper and he'll even paint the two niches. 









:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn

I don't like monkies


----------



## kallywall

Did the artist use a pre-primed canvas or vinyl? Looks like it was a fun job!


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Underdog

chrisn said:


> I don't like monkies


I see what you're saying, I think it's a style maybe?
Here's another monkey that kinda proves your point. It might be a cultural representation, it seems like I've seen this look before somewhere.





kallywall said:


> Did the artist use a pre-primed canvas or vinyl? Looks like it was a fun job!


No. As you can see below it is the blankstock untreated. You can see the image through the material. I'm concerned about durability but it wasn't my place to say anything. At one point I was skeered of how sheer it was. I had to blend some dark areas form the dark green paint that was on the walls before.

Yes, it was fun. I love these original art jobs.





:cowboy:


----------



## Underdog

I went back and he had finished:












:cowboy:


----------



## daArch

It's cool, unfortunately not my taste.

But I don't pick 'em, I only stick 'em.


----------



## Underdog

It's an artistic Avant Garde type family. Here are the lips installed.
It's a fun cheerful house.
I guess they're aware that it is not everybody's taste but when you have the resources some people do, you don't decorate to please the hoi polloi.





:cowboy:


----------



## chrisn

nice job installing but ,man, that sure is UGLY paper


----------



## daArch

kiss of death




once again proof that money can't buy good taste


----------



## daArch

OH, but nice install. Your kill point in the recess is quite good - almost looks like the pattern follows around the left inside corner - had to look twice. :thumbsup:

What did you do? Cut some lips out and decoupage them ?


----------



## Gwarel

Nice work! What technique did you use to deal with the arch? (The structure, not the guru )


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> OH, but nice install. Your kill point in the recess is quite good - almost looks like the pattern follows around the left inside corner - had to look twice. :thumbsup:
> 
> What did you do? Cut some lips out and decoupage them ?


Ha, ha... I was just messing with your head. I photoshopped it to see who all was paying attention.

I will however splice some in and see if I can take away the mismatch effect.

See below at my start.
I will continue from there. I was just too tired Friday to do more, plus they kick you out after a certain time on this job and I couldn't lock up myself.





Gwarel said:


> Nice work! What technique did you use to deal with the arch? (The structure, not the guru )



I hung the top first and lapped it around the curve a tiny bit. Then I matched the middle not worrying whether it was that straight because I wanted to match as much as I could along the curve.
You can see where I circled, it starts to mismatch. I've got some acrylic paints and I'll try to blend the tiny bits to make them look better. I'll post another pic when I'm finished Monday.





:cowboy:


----------



## daArch

Underdog said:


> Ha, ha... I was just messing with your head. I photoshopped it to see who all was paying attention.
> 
> I will however splice some in and see if I can take away the mismatch effect.
> 
> 
> Yah, I've cheated on MANY pix I post on the internet, that's why I'll never judge another's work until I see it up close and personal
> 
> By splicing in, I assume you mean double cutting it in? Word of caution. The double cut splices I have done that I can keep track of (in own home) and no matter how tight the seam is, all seem to attract dirt and dust and turn black with age (very thin lines, but still).
> 
> I find that usually the printed surface WITH CARE can be delaminated from the substrate and then decoupaged on with VOV or border adhesive. The printed surface material is SOOO thin, especially when cut along the edge of an element that it will not show, except under real close inspection.
> 
> Can't tell you how many times I have done this to carry an element around a corner or to fix damaged wallpaper.


----------



## Gwarel

Ahh.... delaminated with care.......why didn't I think of that before. I've used the decoupage method to my advantage many times, but never tried to separate the layers. As for UD and his photoshop skills......no wonder he's getting all these cool jobs!


----------



## daArch

Gwarel said:


> Ahh.... delaminated with care.......why didn't I think of that before. I've used the decoupage method to my advantage many times, but never tried to separate the layers. As for UD and his photoshop skills......no wonder he's getting all these cool jobs!


SOMETIMES wetting the substrate works (so that it acts even more like wet TP) and sometimes you just gotta start it by getting a sharp blade between substrate and printed layer. (sometimes easier than getting string cheese wrapper started) 


Now, for an old Asian peeling trick taught me in '72 by my Korean friend and co-worker Alec Bahk about stamp saving - always peel the THICKER off the THINNER. Intuition may suggest the opposite, but Alec was right. The stamp would rip a lot less times if it remained flat as the envelope was bent and peeled of the thinner stamp. 


and I assume you're implying that UD's photoshop talents may be making all these jobs cool :thumbsup: (anf if you ain't implying, I is inferring )


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> By splicing in, I assume you mean double cutting it in? Word of caution. The double cut splices I have done that I can keep track of (in own home) and no matter how tight the seam is, all seem to attract dirt and dust and turn black with age (very thin lines, but still).
> 
> I find that usually the printed surface WITH CARE can be delaminated from the substrate and then decoupaged on with VOV or border adhesive. The printed surface material is SOOO thin, especially when cut along the edge of an element that it will not show, except under real close inspection.


I do both depending on size and location on the pattern.




Gwarel said:


> As for UD and his photoshop skills......no wonder he's getting all these cool jobs!


I'm moving toward doing nothing but art jobs so any designer/builder/painter contractor/realtor/engineer/restaurant owner that I run into I talk about art/mural options.
Maybe you saw the mural collaboration that I commissioned in another thread.

The art below is going into a historic bar that used to be a convent in San Antonio.

I will give extra points and imaginary cookies of your choice if you can guess the inspiration of this art:







This is the border that goes between the crown molding and other molding:







These go as tiles on the ceiling:






This is the restaurant that it will go in:




:cowboy:


----------



## Gwarel

Ok I'll play. Magic Mushrooms?
Survey says!.....


----------



## Underdog

Gwarel said:


> Ok I'll play. Magic Mushrooms?
> Survey says!.....


 
Lol... Fun guess, I'll give another chance to somebody... :laughing:


----------



## chrisn

peyote


----------



## Underdog

chrisn said:


> peyote


 
Well see now that's what I thought, some kind of Mayan influence.
I was wrong.

Maybe more of an opium?


----------



## Young Master Painter

Underdog said:


> A friend of mine sent me this.
> I want to hang this:


That is very cool:yes:


----------



## jason123

all this art stuff is making my head spin and not one of them has been actually painted on the wall. Im in the wrong business. vinyl print outs are killing the mural industry I definitiley have more respect for whats going on here though.


----------



## Underdog

Did this Wednesday.
It's a PDF that I turned into a mural.
It's actually the designer's award winning plans.


----------



## chrisn

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch

Who and on what was it printed ?

Those types of jobs are usually fun. Nice looking :thumbsup:

A lady colleague of the Boston Chapt hung some original blueprints (decades old) of the home in a small powder. She described it as very challenging organizing the layout.


----------



## Underdog

daArch said:


> Who and on what was it printed ?
> 
> Those types of jobs are usually fun. Nice looking :thumbsup:
> 
> A lady colleague of the Boston Chapt hung some original blueprints (decades old) of the home in a small powder. She described it as very challenging organizing the layout.


It was from Sihl.
Picasso, and Satin. (#3609)
It installed beautifully. Even with it having a bright white background, it didn't bubble or crease. It laid right down.

It helps her explain what she does to her clients.

It WAS fun.

:cowboy:


----------

